# First Smoked Cheese !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey all, figured it was time to smoke my first cheese.... I know, I've not smoked cheese yet...please forgive me !  :biggrin:

My wife got a heck of a deal on the cheese, $1.49 for 1/2 lb. packages.... So, here we go !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 5, 2015







In the MES unplugged on my new Qmatz with the AMNPS & Pitmaster's Blend dust !

Done some mild & medium cheddar, colby jack, monterey jack & my fav... pepper jack !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 5, 2015






Few hours of smoke, temp was stable at round 68-70* !

Now to brown bag em up for a rest in the fridge for a couple days, vac pack & the wait !


----------



## tropics (Apr 6, 2015)

Justin you didn't make enough, wait ill you see how color they get as they age.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 6, 2015)

You've been very busy lately!!! Nice smoke...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> Justin you didn't make enough, wait ill you see how color they get as they age.



I know Richie, I should have done at least double.... I can't wait to try it in a few weeks, thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks great. I've got some old cheddar & halapeno cheddar smoking as we speak.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> You've been very busy lately!!! Nice smoke...



Thanks Woody, had a few days off... Was time to crack a few cold ones & get some smokin done !


----------



## b-one (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice looking smoke rivaled by a great price on the cheese!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Looks great. I've got some old cheddar & halapeno cheddar smoking as we speak.



Thanks AK, I can't wait to try this stuff !  Yours sounds great !


----------



## foamheart (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking good...... now its all about the patience.


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 6, 2015)

That looks like some good cheese! If vacuum sealed how long can you store cheese in the fridge for?


----------



## cmayna (Apr 7, 2015)

If properly vacuumed, it will store well for months......if you can leave it alone that is.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Better get more going Justin.

This will be the last time you will have to wait for cheese to age.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice job WHB Just did some myself. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 7, 2015)

b-one said:


> Nice looking smoke rivaled by a great price on the cheese!



Thanks b-one !  




Foamheart said:


> Looking good...... now its all about the patience.



Thanks Foam, and yes.... I'am patient, I think !  LOL.  :biggrin:


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 8, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I should have done at least double....


WHB, Congratulations on some great looking cheese.  Buy what you can and take it easy on the amount you smoke at one time, it helps in planning what to smoke the another day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Continue using the dust, if you begin to notice hot spots, try pulverizing it into powder, it will burn even cooler.

Enjoy your cheese,

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 8, 2015)

Beaverhunter said:


> If vacuum sealed how long can you store cheese in the fridge for?


cmayna is correct,  If you plan to store longer, you may want to consider waxing.

Tom


----------



## kevin8967 (Apr 10, 2015)

How long should you let it age in the frig?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kevin8967 said:


> How long should you let it age in the frig?


How much time do you have?  The average age of the bulk of my cheese is 4.5 years old.  I have some Limburger  that is 15 years old.

If you are asking how long to let it mellow, it depends on how the smoke was applied along with the color and density of the smoke.

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2015)

Beaverhunter said:


> That looks like some good cheese! If vacuum sealed how long can you store cheese in the fridge for?





c farmer said:


> Better get more going Justin.
> 
> This will be the last time you will have to wait for cheese to age.





driedstick said:


> Nice job WHB Just did some myself.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> ...





Mr T 59874 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I should have done at least double....
> ...



Thanks Tom, appreciate the advise & info !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2015)

cmayna said:


> If properly vacuumed, it will store well for months......if you can leave it alone that is.



Thanks for the info Craig !


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 14, 2015)

Justin, I just saw this thread , your cheese is looking good ! Enjoy!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got vac sealed cheese in the fridge that's 3 months old with no issues

I hate to freeze it cuz the texture changes

Just means I have to smoke another batch!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 15, 2015)

very nice looking assortment and a motivating post....haven't had smoked cheese in a while....that's a great price on those....look like the blocks available at a Winco here, good size for smoking. Well done....Willie


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I've got vac sealed cheese in the fridge that's 3 months old with no issues
> 
> I hate to freeze it cuz the texture changes
> 
> Just means I have to smoke another batch!


I like the way you think!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2015)

Who's got the raffle board, you know, when he breaks down and has to taste one, and also when he tastes the last one to make one each of all flavors? I bet its too late already.......


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, I just saw this thread , your cheese is looking good ! Enjoy!!



Thanks CM, appreciate it !  



TJohnson said:


> I've got vac sealed cheese in the fridge that's 3 months old with no issues
> I hate to freeze it cuz the texture changes
> 
> Just means I have to smoke another batch!



Thanks Todd, though this is my first cheese I'd think freezing it would change it as ya say !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> very nice looking assortment and a motivating post....haven't had smoked cheese in a while....that's a great price on those....look like the blocks available at a Winco here, good size for smoking. Well done....Willie



Thanks a bunch Chef for the kind words !  I call my better half "The Clearance Queen" cause no matter where she goes, she seems to find really good deals !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Who's got the raffle board, you know, when he breaks down and has to taste one, and also when he tastes the last one to make one each of all flavors? I bet its too late already.......



Thanks for dropping a line Foam, still vac sealed in the fridge... But maybe just a small chunk of all of them at once for the first test... Don't wanna make the others jealous !  :biggrin:


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Nice looking cheese!



Thanks Duke, still waiting to try it though.... Still at least a week... Gotta have patience I guess !  :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2015)

About time, Justin. It is a favourite of mine.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Disco said:


> About time, Justin. It is a favourite of mine.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco, I know it was a long overdue smoke for sure....  Actually going to try some today, been a long three week wait !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 26, 2015)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Apr 26, 2015






Ok, just an update.... After a long 3 week wait, a patient wait....  :102:   LOL...  This stuff is awesome, tried some medium & pepper jack !   :yahoo:

The fam loves it !  

Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 26, 2015)

It's amazing how the cheese changes it's flavor in a couple weeks


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice looking cheese, WHB,  love that smoked PJ.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2015)

Whore dervies at Justins!!

Looks awesome!


----------



## tropics (Apr 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin nice job waiting I know what you went threw.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 2, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> It's amazing how the cheese changes it's flavor in a couple weeks



Sure is amazing, some tasty stuff...  Thanks Todd !  The Pitmasters Blend is real tasty on this cheese !  Thumbs Up



Foamheart said:


> Whore dervies at Justins!!
> 
> Looks awesome!



Stop on by Foam, I'll even have a cold one for ya too !  

:beercheer:



tropics said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpg
> ...



Haha, I hear ya Richie.... But it was well worth it !  



DukeBurger said:


> Looks good! :points:



Thanks Duke !


----------



## driedstick (May 3, 2015)

I will be right down that sure looks good

a full plate is a happy plate LOL

DS


----------



## b-one (May 3, 2015)

Glad you like it! I smoked some that I'm waiting to try I also did a wheel of Boursin tried that after 9 days didn't care for that one at all but wanted to try it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2015)

driedstick said:


> I will be right down that sure looks good
> 
> a full plate is a happy plate LOL
> 
> DS



Thanks DS, come on down.... Still plenty left !  Running low on beer though, just sayin !   :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2015)

b-one said:


> Glad you like it! I smoked some that I'm waiting to try I also did a wheel of Boursin tried that after 9 days didn't care for that one at all but wanted to try it.



Thanks b, sorry that one didn't turn out good for ya...  Maybe it'll get better when it mellows more !


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2015)

Justin, looks like it was worth the wait !


----------



## b-one (May 7, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks b, sorry that one didn't turn out good for ya...  Maybe it'll get better when it mellows more !



I just trashed it. I'm just glad it didn't melt at all on the smoker! I have 4 others that will be good and one more questionable piece but they are all hard cheeses and age much better!


----------



## oregon smoker (May 14, 2015)

the wait is always worth it,,,,even some of the failures (cheese types) that were failures were good just not great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






good lookin cheese,

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, looks like it was worth the wait !



Thanks CM, it sure was worth it.... Need to find a sale again & get more going though !  I don't wanna run out !   The pepper jack is by far my fav !  



Oregon Smoker said:


> the wait is always worth it,,,,even some of the failures (cheese types) that were failures were good just not great :beercheer:
> 
> good lookin cheese,
> Tom



Thanks Tom, it's sure a tasty treat after work with a couple cold ones !


----------

